# pay grade for cpc in Texas



## henleyre1 (Mar 3, 2008)

I am looking to move to Huston Texas in the next year or so and was wondering if anyone knows the pay grade for a CPC in Huston Texas I have 3 years of medical coding experince and 10 years in the healthcare field. I make 15.00 / hr in my current position located in MO and was just hoping for some feedback on pay in Texas. 

Thanks for your help....Rebekah


----------



## dixon.lisa (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi...I am native to Texas, but have never held a job in Houston.  I think coders in Dallas make around $18.00and the pay rate is relatively close between the two cities.  My instructor in my certification review class said she took a $7.00 an hour pay cutwhen she moved from Texas to Mississippi(yeah, I'm still a student for two more weeks).  I know there are alot of jobs on this website for Houston. I also know it is not a bad place to live, if that helps.
Lisa


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 12, 2008)

You should check out the salary survey that aapc puts out on a yearly basis, its our "fellow" coders combined putting our information out there, so you can get a "range" of what you would make in your particular region.  I know the 2007 survey is listed on the website.

Good luck,

Roxanne Thames, CPC







henleyre1 said:


> I am looking to move to Huston Texas in the next year or so and was wondering if anyone knows the pay grade for a CPC in Huston Texas I have 3 years of medical coding experince and 10 years in the healthcare field. I make 15.00 / hr in my current position located in MO and was just hoping for some feedback on pay in Texas.
> 
> Thanks for your help....Rebekah


----------



## Leslie Jones (Mar 20, 2008)

*pay in houston*

I currently work in houston, TX- moved from new orleans.  The pay here is fantastic.  The pay is a lot higher in the houston medical center than surrounding hospitals.  You can expect to make at least 35K-55K.  I know some physician's office pay at least $17 per hour.  I work for a hospital.


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 21, 2008)

I agree that you should check out the salary survey on the AAPC website.  This will give you a general idea of the pay rate in that area.


----------

